# Hello everyone, I'm new as well *



## Aphrodite31 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello everyone,

New to the site although Ive been reading some posts occasionally as a guest. A bit about myself: Living in Scotland, me -31ys old, husband 33. Have been TTC for about 2 years now, got pregnant twice - unfortunately both times miscarried (1st trimester) Doctors have carried out some test - seems Ive got immunological problems which are badly affecting fertility.. On top of that suspected PCOS, long cycles, and underactive thyroid.
Anyone there having similar problems? 

ps the site is excellent - lots of information and very friendly and supportive atmosphere


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi there, just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF, as you've already discovered it's a fab place, a lifeline to many!!

Good luck with any treatement you may be having, I hope you get a BFP soon  

xx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

just wanted to say a big welcome to you , 
your`ve come to the right place for advice,friendship an a shoulder to lean on 
wish you all the best 
vikki75 xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Aphrodite31 (Nov 27, 2007)

hi girls,


thanks a lot for a warm welcome


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Aphrodite, welcome to Fertility friends. 

Sorry to hear of your losses  What sort of immune problems have you got? Have you been advised any treatments for them to stop it happening again?

You might want to check out these threads for information and support:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Words, Meanings & Jargon ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*PCOS ~ *CLICK HERE

*Pregnancy loss ~ *CLICK HERE
*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Do you know what your next steps are? Have you been reccomended any fertility treatment yet or are you still going to try naturally for a while? 
We have a lot of ladies on here trying naturally, either before tx, after tx or instead of (i.e. after surgery to improve fertility) so I am sure, whatever stage you are at, you will meet like minded ladies here.

Wishing you lots of luck. 

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Aphrodite,   
I am sorry to read of your loses, Caz has left you some great links, Ive another one you may wish to post in

Forget me not 
~A place for our members to remember their loved but lost babies.
CLICK HERE

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Aphrodite31 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Caz *- thanks a lot for all the useful links - I will visit them all .
As for my situation - I will be trying naturally - I was lucky enought not to wait too long for my pregnancies so I will give a natural attempts a go again - despite PCOS. In case it isn't easy I will think about stimulation.

My immunological problems are probably the reason for my losses - the problem with it is that theres no guarantee any of the treatments will help. I am determined to try them anyway - hopefully will get IVIG when I get pg.

*Dizzy *, thanks for welcoming me  and for a link to lost babies - I will join it

wish you all good luck as well


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Aphrodite31 (Nov 27, 2007)

Kamac80 - thank you and also wish you all the best with your pregnancy


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship 

Good luck on your journey

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Aphrodite31 said:


> *Caz *- thanks a lot for all the useful links - I will visit them all .
> As for my situation - I will be trying naturally - I was lucky enought not to wait too long for my pregnancies so I will give a natural attempts a go again - despite PCOS. In case it isn't easy I will think about stimulation.
> 
> My immunological problems are probably the reason for my losses - the problem with it is that theres no guarantee any of the treatments will help. I am determined to try them anyway - hopefully will get IVIG when I get pg.


You might also want to join the TTC naturally 2WW threads too. They can be found on the 2WW boards:

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

I do hope your immune problems can be overcome. There are many ladies here (myself included) who have had treatment for immune issues successfully - in my case I took prednisolone and asprin but there are others who have had IVIG. Unfortunately it's not something that is widely available as there are still very few clinics that "believe" in it for want of a better word. You might want to have a look through the immunology section (from the link I left before) and ask around to see what you can get and where you can get it.

Lots of luck. I know you can overcome this and become a mummy. Have faith and some babydust from me! 

C~x


----------

